# Perimenopause and TTC



## bdwell1904

I know for some it sounds like a contradiction in terms, but.... was wondering if anyone is going through it and what your symptoms are~~ related to either or both. Thanks


----------



## Omi

I don't have personal experience with this but i have heard of women being told they are and then going on to conceive anyway. As far as i know, perimenopause is usually referred to as the (up to) 10 years previous to actual menopause taking place, who means quite a lot of us would probably qualify. In the case of hight FSH, even that only really measures your egg reserve and as long as your cycle is otherwise fine you could still conceive ( as told anecdotally).

That is, im afraid, all i know.... :blush:

Hope someone come on with some proper advice!

Omi xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

My chinese accu lady said that as long as you are having a regular period every month- even if not the same length every month cycle wise then it is possible to get pg!! - she is a very positive person. she said in china women have babies right up until 50 naturally!!
I am a baby then at 41 lol


----------



## Cui

My RE says that I am perimenopausal I think based on my day 3 FSH (16). I am 38.
I'm not even quite sure what that means other than I am getting older and that I'm closer to menopause than not, and my egg reserve is diminished.

My menstrual cycle is totally normal, My hormone levels are normal, I make follicles, I ovulate, all without any medication. I don't notice any difference and so far neither does my RE. 
Maybe I am at the beginning so I'm not experiencing any changes yet. All I know is that whenever they use the word perimenopausal it makes me want to throw up. :hissy:

No one has ever told me that I couldn't conceive, just that it may take a little longer.


----------



## skye2010

Some doctors need reminding that they deal with "humans' not farmed chicken really. Many stories on the web about how women incredibly concieved and had children after being told that they don't even produce eggs.


----------



## urchin

I guess this applies to me....I have FSH levels of 23 and AMH of under 3 (or something like that) so my egg supply is very low. I am currently on the waiting list for donor eggs, but am hoping that nature allows me another shot at it naturally - my one and only pregnancy ended in MC last October


----------



## inkdchick

skye2010 said:


> Some doctors need reminding that they deal with "humans' not farmed chicken really. Many stories on the web about how women incredibly concieved and had children after being told that they don't even produce eggs.

I completely agree with you , i so do , i am 43 and my DH is 46 and we have been told by a doctor and fertility specialist that even tho i am having regular cycles and ovulating with no medication that my eggs wont be any good anymore and to go away and just give up !!!!!. They read from these bloody medical journals and say that it applies to everyone, well they are wrong and so many women in my age bracket go on to have healthy children and more than one. So we are now out on our own and trying. We are really hoping to turn up at the doctors with our new born baby and say to put this in your bloody medical journal, i hate these doctors and specialists that seem to think that they are God and can tell you when not to and when to have children they do not know our bodies. We are the only ones that know what our bodies are doing and are capable of* DON T EVER GIVE UP! NEVER LET THEM TELL YOU YOU CANT ! BECAUSE YOU CAN ! ITS JUST GONNA TAKE A LITTLE LONGER! BUT YOU WILL DO IT WE WILL ALL DO IT !!!*


----------



## inkdchick

urchin said:


> I guess this applies to me....I have FSH levels of 23 and AMH of under 3 (or something like that) so my egg supply is very low. I am currently on the waiting list for donor eggs, but am hoping that nature allows me another shot at it naturally - my one and only pregnancy ended in MC last October

Im so sorry to hear about your loss and wish you all the best on the donation and hope that you either fall naturally or get the donation real soon xx


----------



## skye2010

Great attitude Inkdchick. It is so easy for doctors to intimidate people on mysterious health situations. When themselves don't really know all the ins and outs they just do it to cover up their own lack of knowledge.I agree Cui, if you made it once you can make it happen again and you are only 38, still having periods. Perhaps seek for an alternative medicine or a doctor with a positive attitude towards your individual needs rather than their own success rates.


----------



## bdwell1904

You ladies are so great. Keep up those positive thoughts. Sry Ive been absent DS getting married Sat;}


----------



## ArticBaby

glitterqueen said:


> My chinese accu lady said that as long as you are having a regular period every month- even if not the same length every month cycle wise then it is possible to get pg!! - she is a very positive person. she said in china women have babies right up until 50 naturally!!
> I am a baby then at 41 lol

And im a baby at 39:happydance:

:flower:


----------



## OHBABYOHBABY

it can be maddening trying to decipher the symptoms of peri versus pg. I am in that boat right now and its just crazy. I have been normal up until this point, normal periods right on schedule and then bang I get brown spotting during the time I would normally ovulate and then miss my AF. I am 2 weeks late - day 41 of my cycle and no AF. So I think well maybe that brown spotting was a 2 week early AF but no bc then I would have already had another period this week and still nothing. Then I read that it could have been implantation bleeding which means I O'd earlier than I thought and I def BD'd about 7 days before the brown spotting. But to add confusion all this could be signs of peri?

Any advice on whether I am pg or in peri? I am tired and cranky and peeing a little more than usual but thats about it. I am never ever late for my AF and the very rare times I was it was just two days. 

Anyone know if brown spotting is a sign of peri or pg? basically I bd'd got brown spotting 7 days later and now 2 weeks later.

Thanks ladies


----------



## HappyDaze

I have replied on your other thread saying 'take the test'!! I had a high FSH and had a low AFC so was told I had diminished ovarian reserve. I was only 35, so it was quite a shock. What mainly concerned my FS was that my cycles had shortened (went from 28-30 days to average 24 days) as she said that that is a big sign of oncoming menopause, is when your cycles get shorter. 

Initially she was v pessimistic, told us there was no point in IVF as less than 5% chance it would work. Despite all of the above, I was still ov'ing on my own and doing so regularly. Anyway - long story short, we went down the IUI route - first unmedicated was unsuccessful, 2nd with clomid and got my BFP. 

Don't give up hope!!!
!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Happy Daze, you just gave a newbie a whole lot of hope! Thank you.

I know I'm in peri since my mom went through it after having my sister at 29...I started early as well...and it's only getting worse. I had my AF for one day last month...ONE STINKING DAY, and I haven't gotten it this month and I'm scared to death I won't get it and I'm possibly not going to be able to TTC as a single mom.

Having children is all I've every wanted...I think I need to make a new appt. with my RE or primary. I'm scared to death I won't get AF and that I've waited to long to get pregnant.


----------



## BABYCAREY

urchin said:


> I guess this applies to me....I have FSH levels of 23 and AMH of under 3 (or something like that) so my egg supply is very low. I am currently on the waiting list for donor eggs, but am hoping that nature allows me another shot at it naturally - my one and only pregnancy ended in MC last October

Hi
Sorry im a bit ignorant on this topic but wanted to ask what are FSH levels and AMH?
Ive been told im low in progesterone and my doctor has finally referred me to gynae
Thank you x


----------



## wannabemum123

I say, ignore all that cr*p and keep trying, until your periods stop. Look at Susan Sarandon, who was told she would never have children, and fell pregnant naturally at 46. Needless to say she was somewhat surprised, because she had accepted she would not have children, so wasn't even trying Lol.


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey ladies! I'm hoping you don't mind me crashing this thread or this forum as I am only 32 but I am really worried and hoping you might be able to help!

I am experiencing lots of symptoms that I'm really worried are signs of perimenopause but haven't got another appointment with my FS til November to ask about it!

So... I have been ttc since Feb 08. When I first came off the pill (taken for 13years prior), my cycles were regularly 28 to 30 days. But in August last year I had my first 24 day cycle, I happened to have a mid cycle scan that month so know I didn't ovulate. My cycles since then have been nearly all 24 or 25 days with spotting throughout my cycle particluarly in the middle and pre AF. I have started IUI now and still have pre AF spotting despite progesterone support. I haven't had many natural cycles this year because of the IUIs but the ones I have had have been anovulatory (no symptoms and no positive opks). 

My IUI cycles have needed relatively high doses of FSH to get my follies to do anything and even then they are only growing to about 14mm so seem to be FSH resistant. My last day 3 test showed normal levels of FSH but that was 18months ago! I have also had raised prolactin in a couple of blood tests.

What finally has prompted me to post here is that in a google search I noticed that heart palpitations and tinnitus are both symptoms of perimenopause and I have had both of these in the last couple of months (the tinnitus is more like a constant beat in my ear though rather than a ringing).

Does this sound like the symptoms of perimenopause? Should I be worried? Is there anything that can be done if it is diagnosed? That's a lot of info and questions I know but I have never been pregnant and now am so worried that I never will be able to...


----------



## bdwell1904

DWR&R I have no advice but hopefully one of these lovely ladies can help


----------

